# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  RogueRemover PRO

## sergey888

*RogueRemover PRO*


http://www.malwarebytes.org/rogueremoverpro.php

Меня интересует кто что может сказать о данной проге. И стоит ли она того что бы ее устанавливать.  :Wink: 
А то по описанию не могу в полной мере понять что она ищет.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

По моему лишняя  :Smiley: 
Служит для того чтобы сканировать компьютер на предмет присутствия подделок-"анти" (тех кто в базе)
и предотвращать установку, если юзер всё же накликал не нужный хлам .

----------


## sergey888

И всетаки не понятно что она делает. Она что найдет мои антивирус, фаервол и другие проги по защите и предложит их удалить, если кто-то там при составлении базы решит, что все что у меня установлено ненужный хлам.  :Wink: 
Как они там интересно решают, что есть хлам, а что нет.  :Cheesy: 

P.S. А сама себя она случайно не удалит за ненадобностью.  :Cheesy:

----------


## drongo

Я не знаю какими программами защиты вы пользуетесь, но это программа  создана  для того чтобы предотвратить установки(и удалить если уже установлено) те программы подделки, которые имитируют защиту и требуют деньги в лучшем случае и могут принести вред в худшем . Например всем известный по разделу "Помогите"  - "санитар диска" .-> Вот пример: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?p=220767
Алгоритм по которому зачисляют в лже-антивирусы скорее всего что-то типа этого, точнее не скажу:
http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_...e.htm#products

----------


## sergey888

Спасибо за ответ. Я понял эта программа мне точно не нужна. Так что насчет этой программы тему можно закрыть. 
Сегодня протестировал програмку Sandboxie вроде не плохо. Нашел только один минус. Если открывать браузер через Sandboxie то не работает программа Пунто свичер и так как я к ней очень привык а она не переключает раскладку клавиатуры то приходится часто набирать текст по два раза.

----------

